# Calpol doses - 1 years old



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Mazv

Hope all is well with you 

A was 1 yesterday. We celebrated in glorious style - with another horrific ear infection. We have more anti-biotics. Usually these work pretty quickly.

I've just had another horrendous night though  . I really struggled to keep his temperature down. It peaked _very _high at one point and he became quite unwell - looked on the verge of a convulsion. I gradually managed to get it down with 5mls of calpol and 2.5mls of Ipubrofen. I tried a couple of times to get some advise from out of hours doctor regarding doses  . Eventually at 1am I took him to a&e. On the way though he became really quite excited by the whole night trip/street lights/moon episode   . Clearly the stripping off, sponging down, calpol had worked and I brought him home without going in  .

Usually when I give him Calpol *and *Ibuprofen I space them out. In desperation last night he had them closer together. The GP confimed it was OK to carry on with the Ibuprofen even though he's already been having it for 3 days.

I'm confused though with how much calpol and Ibu I can safely give him. I'm giving Ibu 3 x daily (2.5mls), and Calpol every 6 hours (5mls). Could I increase any of these when he's particularly unwell? As I said, he was 1 yesterday. I don't know how much he weighs but he's healthy and robust generally. If you insist I could get on the scales and find out  

Would really appreciate your advise Mazv

Many thanks

MK xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi MK,

Sorry to hear A been poorly    Typical timing too    

You can give paracetamol and ibuprofen either spaced apart or together. Quite often parents will try and alternate them to at least give some kind of pain relief at regular intervals (to be honest though not really necessary to do this as the drugs should still be effective up until the time the next dose is due anyway)

For a 1 year old and older you can give paracetamol 120mg-250mg every 4 to 6 hours (no more than 4 doses in 24 hours) (if you want to work out the maximum by weight then 15mg/kg four times a day would be the most you could give) 

Ibuprofen you can give 50mg-100mg three times a day (after food).

As A has just turned 1 I would stick with 120mg/5ml of paracetamol four times a day but perhaps increase the ibuprofen to 100mg/5ml three times a day.

Hope A gets well soon   
Love
Maz xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks lovely Mazv   


He is much better again now - very helpful with the doses tho. Thank you. Seems I should keep the calpol to 5ml, but can increase the amount each dose of ibuprofen if needed?




Love


MK xx


----------

